
 Apple says security flaw could allow hackers to beat iPhone encryption - NoPiece
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/22/us-apple-flaw-idUSBREA1L01Y20140222
======
NoPiece
Tweets from Matthew
Green:[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green)

 _‏@matthew_d_green Did Apple seriously just reveal a fundamental bug in their
SSL certificate validation at 5pm on a Friday? I 'll shut up about this
soon..._

 _@matthew_d_green So at this moment it may be possible to eavesdrop /inject
data into secure connections made by like 99% of the iOS devices in the
world?_

 _‏@matthew_d_green Ok, I know what the Apple bug is. And it is bad. Really
bad._

 _@matthew_d_green I 'm not going to talk details about the Apple bug except
to say the following. It is seriously exploitable and not yet under control._

